# Reloading Data For Hornady 30-06 180gr SST



## OMC_RADAR (Apr 6, 2007)

I am looking for reloading data for my 30-06 rifle. I use Hodgdon Varget powder with a Hornady 180gr SST bullet. Can anyone help?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

OMC_RADAR
This is where I would start- http://www.reloadersnest.com

Here is a recipe they have for the 180 gr. Hornady SST bullet using a different powder-


> Bullet - Hornady SST
> Bullet Weight - 180 grs
> Powder - Accurate 4350
> Powder Weight- 54 grs
> ...


Here is a recipe they have for the Hodgdon Varget powder with a 180 gr. bullet, just a different style bullet-


> Bullet - Sierra SPBT
> Bullet Weight - 180 grs
> Powder - Hodgdon Varget
> Powder Weight - 47 grs
> ...


I have had very good success using that website to give me an idea of where to start testing my loads. I load my .30-06 with 165 gr. Hornady SST; I have had good results at the range but have not used it on big game yet.


----------



## OMC_RADAR (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the help I will try the loads out


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Before you do, what I was trying to point out is; try out your SST with about 3 grains less of powder with your bullet choice, and then slowly work your way up. You will safely and hopefully find a good shooter this way.

Do not make your initial load with the top powder weight, an accident can happen. Start low and work your way up.


----------



## OMC_RADAR (Apr 6, 2007)

Yea I was going to start with less to be on the safe side but thanks for the heads up. Thank you again for the info the web site is a good referance point.


----------

